# Dr. Remy Presas Jr. seminar



## stickarts (Jan 10, 2004)

We will be hosting a seminar here in Middletown, CT on March 14th featuring Dr. Remy Presas Jr. For more Info: www.cromwellmartialarts.com


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jan 24, 2004)

If you can't make it to the Middletown, CT seminar come to the 2-day seminar in Topeka, Kansas. See http://hokkien.uuft.org/kansas2004.doc or better yet, catch both seminars! 

The 2004 Kansas MARPPIO seminar should a good time plus afterwards we can eat barbeque and check out the local blues music scene. The Heartland will never be the same! -Andrew


----------

